# EXIT festival Novi Sad



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*First day* Jul 7. 2011.


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*Second day* Jul 8. 2011.


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*Third day* Jul 9. 2011.


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*Fourth day* Jul 10. 2011.


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Exit Fashion


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice...


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Festival location...:cheers2:
One of the largest and most preserved fortresses in the world.


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*Exit Festival* 2012
First day...

Petrovaradin Fortress Night View


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Third day


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Fourth day


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

EXIT Third Best Electronic Dance Music Festival

We are proud to announce our festival's induction to the list of world's best music festivals! The world-renowned American Vibe Magazine has named EXIT and EXIT's Dance Arena one of three best destinations for electronic music lovers, standing shoulder to shoulder with Amsterdam Dance Event and Tomorrowland. It is interesting how the people at Vibe see Dance Arena: "In the far-flung location of Serbia, inside the spectacular surrounds of the Petrovaradin Fortress, you will find one of the world's most prized parties for EDM lovers. Exit Festival's Dance Arena is rightfully proclaimed as one of the true EDM meccas". Also, a widely known American internet portal Beatport included EXIT in their Top 20 Most-Anticipated Dance Music of 2013, stating that "adding an extra fifth day for its 2013 edition this July, it’s safe to say that this year’s Exit Festival will be its most epic ever."









exitfest.org


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Warriors gathering with The Prodigy at EXIT!

This year’s EXIT festival is being taken over by The Prodigy and their travelling Warriors Dance spectacle! Featuring festival within a festival for the first time in its history, EXIT R:Evolution grows stronger day by day, promissing one of the best festival editions ever. Organizers expect Petrovaradin fortress to reach its full capacity during this historic event.

Having played and ruled Main stage at EXIT twice already The Prodigy returns to deliver one of the most impressive and energy-packed shows on the planet. Working on the new album has not taken any energy out of their signature live shows combining the band’s performance with cutting edge international acts chosen by the band themselves. Warriors Dance represents surge of exciting vibes ranging from The Prodigy’s iconic anthems to seismic sub-low dubstep, live drum&bass and mighty guitar riffs all combining into one of a kind festival experience.

EXIT invites you witness the spectacular Warriors Dance and The Prodigy but also the performances of Atoms For Peace, Bloc Party, CeeLo Green, Fatboy Slim, Snoop Dogg aka Snoop Lion, Chase & Status DJ set & Rage, Diplo, DJ Fresh live, Dubfire, Eric Prydz, Jeff Mills, Rudimental live, SBTRKT, Seth Troxler and more over 500 other acts on more than 15 stages.

exitfest.org


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*VOTE FOR EXIT AND WIN TICKETS FOR THE BEST EUROPEAN FESTIVALS!*


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*EXIT WINS BEST MAJOR FESTIVAL AT EUROPEAN FESTIVAL AWARDS!*

EXIT was crowned ‘Best Major Festival‘ at the 5th annual European Festival Awards, which took place at Groningen’s De Oosterport in The Netherlands last night. Festival fans from all over the world and the EFA jury contributed to EXIT’s win, beating 9 other finalists to the coveted title.

* More than 360 festivals from 34 different countries* applied to take part in this year’s European Festival Awards, and over 620,000 festival fans all over the world voted.

After the judges’ votes were cast, the finalists were revealed in December 2013 and EXIT was shortlisted alongside Belgium’s Tomorrowland, Pukkelpop, Dour Festival and Rock Werchter, Open’re and Woodstock in Poland, Sziget in Hungary and Gernany’s Hurricane/Southside and Wacken Open Air.










The award was received by EXIT’s strategic director, and one of the original founders Dušan Kovačević, who said: 

I want to thank all of our fans who made this dream to come true. EXIT 2013 was very important for us in many ways. EXIT 2014 will be also be very special, as we will celebrate our 15th edition with hosting the festival in two countries, at the Petrovaradin Fortress in Serbia and at one of the most beautiful beaches at Adriatic Sea in Montenegro.

Some of you may know, EXIT is unique in the festival world, as it started as a student movement fighting for peace and freedom in Serbia and the Balkans. We believe that EXIT social responsibility is still important reason for our existence.

This is the first time EXIT won the award in the category of major European festivals since European Festival Awards had been established in 2010, although it has been shortlisted every year. EXIT had previously been voted the Best European Festival at UK Festival Awards in 2007 and is highly regarded amongst festival goers and media across Europe.

EXIT R:Evolution 2013 will be remembered as the most successful festival edition so far. It introduced the warm-up festival day, the number of visitors reached 200,000, single-day ticket sales broke the festival record, while 30,000 additional people attended CeeLo Green’s concert, which was a free event in June at Novi Sad’s Liberty Square, celebrating EXIT’s birthday.

The Fifteenth edition of the Best European Festival will be marked by EXIT ADVENTURE, held from July 10 to 14, 2014 at the Petrovaradin Fortress in Novi Sad, only to continue at SEA DANCE Festival, from July 15 to 17 at one of the most beautiful beaches at the Adriatic Sea, Jaz Beach, Montenegro.

http://www.exitfest.org/en


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*10.07.2014.*








Stromae








Disclosure








Dub Fx








Dance Arena








Pet Shop Boys








https://www.flickr.com/photos/exitfestival/


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*11.07.2014.*








Rudimental

















Carl Cox VS Danny Tenaglia








https://www.flickr.com/photos/exitfestival/


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*12.07.2014.*








Dance Arena








Skirllex








Afrojack VS Quintino


----------



## brandon_yaris (Jun 23, 2014)

This event is really worth visiting. Will plan my trip their for the next year.


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------

